# You Tube Sound gone



## RichardFendt (Oct 17, 2007)

HELP!iI cannot get any sound when playing You Tube - Everything else has sound - What do I do?


----------



## seaneth (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you sure that the video volume slider isn't slid down so there is no sound? I know it sounds simple, but it could be the problem. Its in the right hand corner of the video and looks like a speaker.


----------



## RichardFendt (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I am sure it is definitely not the volume slider.The speaker icon for the volume is gone from the bottom toolbar altogether.Realplayer, Apple itunes, Jukebox and MediaPlayer 11 all work fine soundwise.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Do other video sites work? Try: www.dailymotion.com

Have you restarted your computer yes?


----------



## RichardFendt (Oct 17, 2007)

No actually, couldn't hear anything on dailymotion.com either - picture but no sound -what is the problem?The cocktail was good though!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Never had the problem you describe but Googled and found this :

http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache...be/+YOUTUBE+NO+AUDIO&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=uk

If no luck then of course post back here.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Can you get sound from Windows, or Maybe Windows Media Player?


----------



## RichardFendt (Oct 17, 2007)

yes


----------



## lolzord (Oct 20, 2007)

is there any sound on the internet at all (you said you don't get any on dailymotion either)

A similar problem I once had was when i tried to have video conversations in MSN messenger, the sound didnt work, and neither did the internets until I rebooted.
Hope that helps


----------



## LOGBERG (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the same problem with my Vista. Media Player, DVDs, all work fine, but internet sound doesn't work (YouTube, MySpace, TeamSpeak, Ventrillo). I tried that codec but it didnt work. Anyone have any other possible solutions?


----------

